# COCC Schedule??????????



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering if Central Ohio Catfish Club was going to have a schedule of tourneys out soon or not? I have been checking the website but no one has posted anything on there so I thought I would try here. Anybody hear anything?



Larry


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't gotten a response from Kevin or Mike either. You're welcome to come up and fish us.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Where are these tourny`s held at? Thanks for any info. Team Bundy


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy,

These are at O'Shay, near Columbus. If you want to fish any, let me know and we can take my boat if you didnt want to haul the Black Pearl that long of a distance. It should be about an hour and 20 minute drive from my house.

I was actually on the way to fish one last eyar, but the tornado warnings scared me, so we turned around.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I made a post back on January 7th, and nobody has even looked at it, On there tournament website they said they would continually update it during the year, I know I really like that tournament series, close to home, not all night, and it's on a lake that has a river flowing, have never fished there when there is good current, but we always caught fish, those guys ran a good tournament series.

There opening tournament last year was March 24th so I would figure that they would be posting some information soon.

Doc


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

Info on the site now! Sorry we have been absent over the winter.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I PROMISE to make some of these tournies this year. Last year sucked when the new boat had all the problems. This should be a much better year.


----------

